# Washing Your Clothes ... With Air?



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

Indian designer Harsha Vardhan has created a *combination living room seat / washing machine* that washes your clothes with ionized air.



I may be old-fashioned or technologically-challenged, but I just _cannot_ see how one can _wash_ clothing with air ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jun 11, 2013)

Looks like a whoopie cushion to me..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTsXtu3ivko


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Looks like a whoopie cushion to me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I didn't even think of that!

Thank you for further corrupting my mind. layful:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't think so on this gadget. There are really times my undies need good old soap and water. Hope I'm not giving away too much info


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Don't think so on this gadget. There are really times my undies need good old soap and water. Hope I'm not giving away too much info





I was thinking about something along the same general lines - I love my pizza, but when it drops on my white button-down I find it hard to believe that any amount of air - ionized, purified, compressed or otherwise - will remove that stain. 

My personal solution is to go down to the river and beat it with a wet rock. Works every time, and as a bonus I get that expensive stone-washed look.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 11, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I was thinking about something along the same general lines - I love my pizza, but when it drops on my white button-down I find it hard to believe that any amount of air - ionized, purified, compressed or otherwise - will remove that stain.
> 
> My personal solution is to go down to the river and beat it with a wet rock. Works every time, and as a bonus I get that expensive stone-washed look.



Well here ya go. Looks like fun.....NOT


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Well here ya go. Looks like fun.....NOT



Actually, if I could live in a place that had a stream like that near-by I would _gladly_ do my laundry that way. No power bills to pay, no artificial scent, no yucky residue left on the clothes ...

I know ... I say that _now_, but if I actually _had_ to? Still think I'd prefer it.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 11, 2013)

Marilyn . .  . doing laundry...


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 11, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Marilyn . .  . doing laundry...



Hmmm ...

Maybe this "air-washing" thing has _some_ merit after all ... 

Of course, some things were _never_ meant to be air-dried ... [ed.: Deleted picture of morbidly obese lady at Wally-Mart with skirt flying up]


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone who can clean their clothes with air "ain't doin no work"  Unload a truck full of manure or replace a belt on a mower and try cleaning those clothes with air.

And Pappy's skid marks would be a problem too.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 12, 2013)

LOL....I couldn't agree more. Just bought this new outfit for the wife. Everything she needs for a complete system. Note: ironing board, wash boards for those stubborn skid marks and the latest in washing machines.
come to think of it, it looks more like a snare drum. Maybe I should grab my drumsticks.

PS: keep those fingers away from rollers. Although they have a quick release, it still hurts....


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 12, 2013)

It looks like the bottom part of a noose hanging near the wall. I guess that's for when you can't take trapping your fingers (or any OTHER anatomical parts) in the rollers anymore ... 

I'm waiting for someone to invent a microwave washing machine - wouldn't that be neat? 2 minutes and _voila_ - all done! layful:


----------



## That Guy (Jun 12, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Unload a truck full of manure or replace a belt on a mower and try cleaning those clothes with air.



In this case, it's called "staying up wind".


----------

